# java.nio problem in freebsd



## topclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

I am experiencing a problem when starting artifactory and the root cause tracking down to: 
	
	



```
org.eclipse.jetty.server.nio.SelectChannelConnector$1@109ea96: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
```

The jvm used is linux_jdk1.6, see logs below. 

Note that I used native jdk1.6 as well, the error varied but I just want to use linux_jdk1.6 in this box.

I am not sure what problem this is and this gave me the impression that there could be different running java in freebsd from windows or linux. I tested both in ubuntu and windows, there is no such issue.

So, if you can share your insight what the problem, or even point out what could be other items that I potentially encouter if I use java in freebsd, that would be great.

Thanks

================Logs================


```
$ ./artifactory_run.sh                                                                        
stephen@dev /usr/home/stephen/svc                                                             
$ Runing: exec /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0/bin/java -Xms512m -Xmx512m -XX:PermSize=128m -XX:MaxPermSize=128m -Djetty.home=/apps/linuxApps
/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/.. -Dartifactory.home=/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/.. -cp "/apps/linuxApps/java_libs
/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../artifactory.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-ajp-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps
/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-continuation-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-
http-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-io-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs
/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-security-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-server-
7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-servlet-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs
/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-util-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-webapp-
7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/jetty-xml-7.0.1.v20091125.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-
2.2.2/bin/../lib/servlet-api-2.5.jar:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../lib/wrapper.jar" 
org.artifactory.standalone.main.Main                                                                                                   
Starting jetty from configuration file /apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/../etc/jetty.xml  
2010-03-30 22:07:27.914:INFO::Logging to StdErrLog::DEBUG=false via org.eclipse.jetty.util.log.StdErrLog 
2010-03-30 22:07:28.230:INFO::jetty-7.0.1.v20091125                                                      
2010-03-30 22:07:28.329:INFO::Extract jar:file:/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/webapps/artifactory.war!/ to 
/tmp/Jetty_0_0_0_0_8081_artifactory.war__artifactory__6u9e4o/webapp                       
2010-03-30 22:07:29.747:INFO::NO JSP Support for /artifactory, did not find 
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet                                                                                                  
2010-03-30 22:07:37.857:INFO:/artifactory:Determining artifactory.home...                                
2010-03-30 22:07:37.858:INFO:/artifactory:Looking for '-Dartifactory.home=<path>' vm parameter...        
2010-03-30 22:07:37.859:INFO:/artifactory:Found vm parameter value: /apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-
2.2.2/bin/...                                                                                           
2010-03-30 22:07:37.859:INFO:/artifactory:Using artifactory.home at '/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-
2.2.2/bin/..'.                                                                                         
[ARTIFACTORY] [INFO] Starting Artifactory [artifactory.home=/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-
2.2.2/bin/..].                                                                                                  
[ARTIFACTORY] [INFO] Logging configuration started.                                                      
[ARTIFACTORY] [INFO] Logging configuration completed.                                                    
2010-03-30 22:07:38.659:INFO::Opened /apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/logs
/2010_03_30.request.log                                                                                                      
2010-03-30 22:07:38,615 [art-init] [INFO ] (o.a.w.s.ArtifactoryContextConfigListener:127) -              
               _   _  __           _                                                                     
    /\        | | (_)/ _|         | |                                                                    
   /  \   _ __| |_ _| |_ __ _  ___| |_ ___  _ __ _   _                                                   
  / /\ \ | '__| __| |  _/ _` |/ __| __/ _ \| '__| | | |                                                  
 / ____ \| |  | |_| | || (_| | (__| || (_) | |  | |_| |
/_/    \_\_|   \__|_|_| \__,_|\___|\__\___/|_|   \__, |
 Version: 2.2.2               Revision: 10427     __/ |
                                                 |___/
 Artifactory Home: '/apps/linuxApps/java_libs/artifactory-2.2.2/bin/..'

2010-03-30 22:07:38.738:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.server.nio.SelectChannelConnector$1@109ea96: java.io.IOException: Function not 
implemented
2010-03-30 22:07:38.738:WARN::FAILED SelectChannelConnector@0.0.0.0:8081: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-30 22:07:38.739:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server@608760: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
Could not start the Jetty server: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollArrayWrapper.epollCreate(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollArrayWrapper.<init>(EPollArrayWrapper.java:69)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollSelectorImpl.<init>(EPollSelectorImpl.java:52)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollSelectorProvider.openSelector(EPollSelectorProvider.java:18)
        at java.nio.channels.Selector.open(Selector.java:209)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.io.nio.SelectorManager$SelectSet.<init>(SelectorManager.java:329)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.io.nio.SelectorManager.doStart(SelectorManager.java:203)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.util.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:55)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.server.nio.SelectChannelConnector.doStart(SelectChannelConnector.java:283)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.util.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:55)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server.doStart(Server.java:239)
        at org.eclipse.jetty.util.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:55)
        at org.artifactory.standalone.main.Main.main(Main.java:74)
2010-03-30 22:07:38.781:INFO::Shutdown hook executing
```


----------



## topclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

well, I found these in /var/log/message


```
Mar 30 22:07:38 dev kernel: linux: pid 7298 (java): syscall epoll_create not implemented
Mar 30 22:08:40 dev kernel: linux: pid 7384 (java): syscall epoll_create not implemented
Mar 30 22:08:56 dev kernel: linux: pid 7443 (java): syscall epoll_create not implemented
```

so, is there a cure?


----------



## topclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

ok, tested, this does not work for native jdk1.6, not for linux_jdk1.6.

It Only works with native jdk1.5. This really worries me because it does work in windows under both 1.5 and 1.6. 

Note that I am new comer to migrate my developement evn to freebsd, I just don't know how reliable it is.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

No, it still doesn't work.


```
2010-03-31 00:40:36.116:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector$Manager@fd899: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.116:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector@1a181b4: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.116:WARN::FAILED org.apache.maven.wagon.providers.http.FixedHttpClient@4a8ece: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.120:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector$Manager@3a3001: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.120:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector@25a649: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.121:WARN::FAILED org.apache.maven.wagon.providers.http.FixedHttpClient@1c804bf: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.125:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector$Manager@fcc268: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.125:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector@3f4395: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.125:WARN::FAILED org.apache.maven.wagon.providers.http.FixedHttpClient@16df388: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.129:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector$Manager@174c043: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
2010-03-31 00:40:36.129:WARN::FAILED org.eclipse.jetty.client.SelectConnector@1faa3c5: java.io.IOException: Function not implemented
```


----------

